# نظام الصفوف والطوابير ( queue )



## بن مرعي (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

درست في احد مواضيع ال operation resarch موضوع جدا ممتع في هذا الفصل الصيفي وهو نظام الصفوف والطوابير اتمنى لمن لديه الخبره في هذا الموضوع ان يعطينا شرح عن هذا النظام وكيف يمكن لنا ان نستخدمه في الحياة العمليه .


----------

